# Father - Son 1st and Reserve JAM at field trials



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow!! Congratulations to all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That is so exciting  Congratulations on a great weekend. Please share the photo when you have it re-done.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done. Looking forward to seeing the photo and video.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

very exciting for you guys! I'm so glad you had fun and Riot got to show his stuff!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Finally got a photo of us together. I'm still working on editing the videos. I don't think anyone wants to watch 10 + minutes of a dog swimming across a lake!
Riot is on the left, Rebel on the right.
Pedigree: Thistle Rock Kicking Up a Fuss RN **
Pedigree: Thistle Rocks Max Q Elusive Confederate WCX ***


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Great picture and Congratulations!!


----------

